# Starting WoC



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

being a csm player I had my heart set oon WoC ever since I considered the winding road of fantasy. I dont exactly know what to get & what equipment to use on each unit but whats your opinion on this.


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, for starters: forget everything you know about 40K Chaos. It doesn't apply to Fantasy. I assume you need a 2500pt list. Your main unit will be Warriors, Warriors, and more Warriors. Chaos Warriors have Chaos Armor, a VERY rare 4+ Armor Sv. If you give them shields, it goes to 3+. A little farther with Mark of Tzeentch, now you have a 6+ Ward Sv. I don;t know how much you know about Fantasy, but unlike 40K, you get all your saving throws...so the aforementioned Chaos Warrior with MoT and Shield would get: 3+ Armor Sv, then if that's failed, a 6+ Ward Sv, then if that's failed a 6+ Parry sv for hand weapon and shield.....Pretty good considering we are WS 4, Str 4, T4....pretty much Space Marines of the Fantasy world. Chosen are also very good, but can be pricey. Unlike 40K, we have a dirt cheap option as well: Marauders. Coming in at under 5pts these are excellent units for their cost...I horde 40 w/ flails, light armor and MoS....not good to get charged by them. Unfortunately, like most "humans" the Marauders have lower WS/S/T and low armor by comparison to the Warriors. 
Knights are good too...
Just remember there is little to no shooting. So whatever you pick keep that in mind.


----------



## Whamhammer (Jan 19, 2009)

Have some fun converting chariots into Warshrines as well they buff up your big units, theme your army as well (if your into fluff), mutated gross abominations of Nurgle horded up always look cool.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Having moved form CSM into WoC myself, I find the mix of similarities and differences in fluff very satisfying.

You do not say if you have the WHFB BRB or the WoC Army Book: until you have read that detailed advice might be tricky, however I will splurge some thoughts.

WoC fluff is that the tribes worship all the powers (and other gods) as a pantheon and gain blessings form whichever power noticed them do something it liked, so a character with the Mark of one power can have gifts form another power as well and followers with the Mark of another power. Therefore you can run either as a mixed force or limit yourself to a single power; as the book is balanced for mixed powers it can suffer (like CSM) if you limit yourself (for example Slaanesh magic has little to no effect on some armies such as Tomb Kings as they have no emotions to control).

The equipment I always use is Halberds on Warriors as they cause more kills (above T2 opponents) without sacrificing striking first. As these are two-handed the unit cannot use a shield in CC; however, I feel the +1AS against shooting and magical attacks is worth it anyway so usually give them shields as well.



LordofFenris said:


> ...so the aforementioned Chaos Warrior with MoT and Shield would get: 3+ Armor Sv, then if that's failed, a 6+ Ward Sv, then if that's failed a 6+ Parry sv for hand weapon and shield.....


Parry Save is a Ward Save so you do not get it and a Ward Save; on the plus side MoT increases an existing Ward Save, so you would get 3+ Armour then 5+ Ward.


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the rep OP and for the correction Hobbit....I forgot that part....still a pretty good deal.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Parry Save is a Ward Save so you do not get it and a Ward Save; on the plus side MoT increases an existing Ward Save, so you would get 3+ Armour then 5+ Ward.


Spot on me old china, like you can't re-roll and re-roll, you can't have two ward saves.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I quite like to equip my warriors with halberds as well.
Just have to be care full when designing your first list that you don't spend to many points on characters and leave your army short on numbers. Very easily done with WOC as characters base costs are very high.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah the halberd + shield is a good way to go, you dont get the parry save from the shield but you have the 3+ save against shooters.

Each mark has its own... ups and downs depending on how you wish to use your units.

MoS - cheap and gives you the immunities to Psychology
MoT - use a sword instead of a Halberd if you take the MoT, as its a 3/5 save in melee.
MoN - has its uses as another survivability mark.
MoK - my personal Favorite, you basically gain +1 attack, and ItP aslong as you do not lose combat. but you have a few minor setbacks which can be very easily overcome.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll pile in with a few minor observations.
Marauders give you a fair few options that haven't yet been touched on too much here. A Horde of Marauders with Flails is pretty cheap, and hits at S5 in the first round of combat, making a unit that scares the trousers off many elite regiments. Giving them the MoK makes them even nastier, though the extra attack only benefits the first rank the ItP is a bonus.
Shield-bearing Marauders with the MoT are a decently cheap tarpit unit in cc, with the 5+ parry. You will, of course, need plenty of ranks and ideally a nearby general, since they'll almost certainly lose and have pretty poor Ld.
Finally, Marauder Horse are a real hidden gem. Throwing Spears are Quick To Fire, allowing them to march and still pepper the enemy. With Flails, they become an insanely fast shock unit that should easily flatten most rival fast cav should they be daft enough to hold, and can really mess up a unit with a flank charge. For maximum evil, add a Hero or Sorcerer of Slaanesh on a Steed (which is also Fast Cavalry) and take Stream of Corruption for an easily delivered shotgun- in a recent game I killed 2/3 of a unit of Black Guard with this baby, and Scylla ate the rest of them


----------

